# Frodo's Dreams



## reem (Feb 21, 2003)

why does frodo keep having dreams about things that are either going to happen or are already happening or have happened? is it a side effect of the Rings? and what was the place he dreamt of in chapter VIII 'fog on the barrow downs' page 178??
and sometimes and other hobbits get visions too, like when strider talks about things of old and they see images of it. why does that happen?
reem


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 21, 2003)

Perhaps the Ring gave him far-sightedness; but I think people were more receptive to their surroundings "in those days" (haha), and might have naturally had visions, or the like. But I'm not sure.
As for the place that he was dreaming of, I can't quite remember but didn't he say something about a white tower from where he could see the Sea? I think they were the Emyn Beraid, the Tower Hills in the east of the Shire.


----------



## reem (Feb 22, 2003)

no not the white tower dream. that was the first one he had. i'm talking about the second...i can't remeber it. wait a sec...err...ok he dreamt one about him leaving middle earth (the white tower dream) and he dreamt the one where he saw gandalf stuck in isengard. there was another one that i didn't get and that i compeletly forgot about...wait let me check if i can find it...
ok page 178 it says:
'That night they heard no noises. But either in his dreams or out of them, he could not tell which, Frodo heard a sweet singing running in his mind: a song that seemed to come like a pale light behind a grey rain-curtain, and groing stornger to turn the veil all to glass and silver, until at last it was rolled back, and far green country opened before him under a swift sunrise.'
so what was that?!
 
reem


----------



## faila (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reem _
> *no not the white tower dream. that was the first one he had. i'm talking about the second...i can't remeber it. wait a sec...err...ok he dreamt one about him leaving middle earth (the white tower dream) and he dreamt the one where he saw gandalf stuck in isengard. there was another one that i didn't get and that i compeletly forgot about...wait let me check if i can find it...
> ok page 178 it says:
> 'That night they heard no noises. But either in his dreams or out of them, he could not tell which, Frodo heard a sweet singing running in his mind: a song that seemed to come like a pale light behind a grey rain-curtain, and groing stornger to turn the veil all to glass and silver, until at last it was rolled back, and far green country opened before him under a swift sunrise.'
> ...


 It almost seems as if it symbolism of everything he will grow through on his journey, he sees everthing starts going grey and in the end it turns out good, his quest is finished. I might be wrong but I might be right.


----------



## Ravenna (Feb 22, 2003)

In looking back from the end of RoTK, I came to the conclusion that this dream was a foreshadowing of Frodo's arrival in Tol Eressea (if I've got that right). It just seems to fit that the grey mist hiding the undying lands clears away to reveal the beautiful peaceful place where he will find ease for a time.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ravenna _
> *In looking back from the end of RoTK, I came to the conclusion that this dream was a foreshadowing of Frodo's arrival in Tol Eressea (if I've got that right). It just seems to fit that the grey mist hiding the undying lands clears away to reveal the beautiful peaceful place where he will find ease for a time. *



I agree, I think he was dreaming about when he would first see Tol Eressea from the ship that would bring him there.


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 23, 2003)

personal opinion: Frodo's dreams, throughout the Tale, are a convenient (and ingenious!) plot device used to introduce other themes and ideas into the story-line, as well as giving the reader fore-shadowing knowledge of things to come. The Author excels at this 'uncertainty' in LOTR, it appears numerous places.
It adds to, indeed creates, the magic of the Tale.


----------



## reem (Feb 24, 2003)

indeed it is i think you guys are right, it's most likely Tol Eressea. 
though i would like to comment of one thing concerning Tolkien's writting style, if i may.
As much as i am fond of the old man and his writtings and his great skill in plot setting and caharacter building, i must say, that in my own personal opinion...(please don't kill me)...i find that his continuous and extensive discriptions of the roads and stuff quite monotonous!.............i really am too young to die have pitty on me! but it's true!! (as far as i go!)
reem


----------



## Niniel (Feb 24, 2003)

Apparently he loved them himself. I'm reading the Letters of Tolkien right now, and sometimes he describes landscapes in them, without any clear purpose to the letter at all, just to tell how beautiful they are. 
As to Frodo's dreams, he writes:


> Frodo will join them (i.e. Galadriel and Elrond) and pass over the Sea (linking with the vision he had of a far green country in the house of om Bmbadil)


 But of course it's also a clever plot device.


----------



## reem (Feb 26, 2003)

yes i agree with you Niniel, the dreams were rather ingenious, but i was reffering to the long descriptions of the landscapes the fellowship and frodo were going through. like, for example, the way to describes the weather, and how hard and steep the terrain was, and how the leaves shook in the wind, and at what angle they shook, and what kind of bugs infested the trees, and what they bugs said to each other, and what shapes mollecules took...blah blah blah!! 
...sound horrible now that i say it this way...but don't get me wrong, i adore tolkien, but i can't stand it when he gives a day-to-day detailed report on the weather and landscape!! i mean...ARGH!! u know?! am i a horrible person??
reem


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes, you are Reem; but that's ok, I think most of us are anyway.  
Haha. But I do basically agree with you, in the sense that the description (although beautiful, aesthetic, sensual, detailed and clever) is a bit overdone in some places; buut I personally do not find this a problem, unless there is a part where the description of a place is several pages long, and I forget that particular section in the plot preceding the description.. But it's all good! 
Most of my friends like to exaggerate on the "endless ranting about a twig or a bush" and annoy the hell out of me.. But that's ok; as long as they don't mock the Sil, then I would have to get violent.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Most of my friends like to exaggerate on the "endless ranting about a twig or a bush" and annoy the hell out of me.. But that's ok; as long as they don't mock the Sil, then I would have to get violent.  *



Lol Lanty I do know what you mean precisely. I do not recall any descriptions that extend over a few pages, and I absolutely love all the descriptions of landscapes, the words bring pictures to life. And just like you are defensive about the Sil, I am about the LOTR.


----------



## reem (Mar 1, 2003)

err...did i say 'hate discriptions'?? i meant LOVE discriptions!! 
hehe no seriously, you must all admit, that despite our deep love and appreciation of tolkien the old guy did tend to over do it sometimes. i mean, i read almost everything and anything!! i don't mind reading discriptions. but somehow, long discriptions tend to lose me. my mind grows dull and the already-scanty brain activity i have almost ceases to exist!! and then i suddenly start and realise that i have no idea what i'm reading and must go back over and over again, trying to concentrate on what tolkien is trying to get through in term of landscape till i go totally brain dead!!
and i don't think you can blame this on my lack of good taste or proffesionality in reading. you're talking to a person bwho buys books because they have ALOT of pages in them!!...quality ofcouse, is also important, but a thin book never satisfies me, no matter how good.
heck! even tolkien sometimes describes part of his books as boring!! so there! i rest my case!:d
reem


----------

